# bragging rights



## KimCurry (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope this is the right place to post this- if not I apologize. Daisy, I've had her since September, brought her home at 9 weeks old. She is so excited to see me when I get home, and when she's out she's always doing binkys (binkies? SP? lol), rubbing her chin on me, laying next to me demanding massages, covering me in kisses... and she's stupid cute. I had NO idea they could be so affectionate!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 24, 2015)

OMFG!!!!! She's freaking ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------

